# 68-72 Kick Panel Insulation



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

I purchased Ames part# A149H Kick Panel Insulation for my 68 and it doesn’t look like it fits on the back of my kick panels. Has anyone else had experience installing these?
See photo attached.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, after looking at the insulation a bit, I realized that it just needed to be trimmed to fit the 68 kick panel. I am good to go.


----------



## jet460 (Oct 23, 2015)

I have the same issues. Mine went in the trash.
Bought the firewall insulation, and the underdash insulation.
They come with no literature of any kind, and tech support does not exist.
The firewall stuff I kinda stuffed in there. I have no clue whatsoever how the under dash goes in there.
3 pieces of perforated stuff.
I guess these companies just assume you do this every day.
Even a drawing of how they are placed would help point me in the right direction.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The assembly manual (the $40-50 one) shows all that in great detail. 
Or you can ask here. Lots of us have been there, and done that.

Most of the common interior parts are used by Chevy, Buick, and Olds as well as Pontiac. Each manufacturer will be slightly different. Rather than make 4 different variations of the same part, its easier, and cheaper, to reproduce just one and allow the customer to modify to their particular application. 
BTW, My upper dash insulation and dash pad came with generic instructions.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Just watched your video lol. yes it can be frustrating and yes you do have to modify it slightly. And it is a puzzle. The small piece with the notch goes between the steering column and the driver side vent. The next piece will go over the pedal carrier and the small tongue fits into the notch of the previous piece. 
The largest piece fits across the remainder of the dash. There are perforations so you can remove sections that you don't need or to make it fit. I have the reverb bracket above the glovebox so I needed to remove the pad section where the bracket screws into the upper dash. 
Use the super 3M spray adhesive not the regular one. Let it get tacky before application. And don't spray the pad inside the car and don't ask why lol


----------



## jet460 (Oct 23, 2015)

O52 said:


> The assembly manual (the $40-50 one) shows all that in great detail.
> Or you can ask here. Lots of us have been there, and done that.


I bought a "factory assembly manual" for $25 off ebay.
Only addresses the floor, which I made.


----------



## jet460 (Oct 23, 2015)

This is what happens when you get a year behind. I don't even want to talk about what screw goes where....oh god.
I have friends with 30 year projects, and have moved 5 times. 
No way, man. No way.


----------

